# Your Gripes about the Entertainment Industry...



## NerdyMunk (Nov 22, 2008)

Share your gripes about the entertainment industry. As in how a movie is presented, trends you've seen this year, etc.

One gripe I have is lack of originality this year and nothing that feels fresh. Except The Dark Knight, of course.

I may be sounding like a bitchy novel fanboy about this, but The Tale of Despereaux's G rating as shown on the MPAA site. I have read and learned of the movie's so called "faithfulness" to the book. But the death of the queen in the second trailer and the antagonist's brother Furlough warning of him of death by rats eating him in the dungeons does not coincide with a G rating, of my knowledge.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 22, 2008)

My biggest gripes are the so-called "comedies" that are put out nowadays. Movies like Scary Movie, Epic Movie, Meet The Spartans, etc. Movies that have "flavor-of-the-month" jokes that nobody will remember 10 years from now. I prefer movies like Airplane!, Clue, etc from the late 70s-90s.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Movie prices.....seriously.  We're stuck in cycle of "pay too much for a bad movie so go to less movies."   "Release low budget crap movies in hope that we don't lose much and aim them at teen fads."  "pay too much for a bad movie so go to less movies."  etc etc.

Then you get your few huge box office overhypes and god it goes on and on.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Movie prices.....seriously.  We're stuck in cycle of "pay too much for a bad movie so go to less movies."   "Release low budget crap movies in hope that we don't lose much and aim them at teen fads."  "pay too much for a bad movie so go to less movies."  etc etc.
> 
> Then you get your few huge box office overhypes and god it goes on and on.



Seriously.

I'll stick to watching IFC, thank you.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with TyV there, "comedies" in the past few years are just terrible. The only one that passed as decent was maybe Pineapple Express, just off the top of my head.

Movies trying to pass off the first-person-view idea. For Cloverfield? It worked well, but for 28 Weeks Later, or whatever? It kinda ruined the movie for me.

Movies that don't understand the concept of brightness, making parts of their movie too dark to see, even if the projector was turned up.

Actors making movie after movie after movie in the same year, all of which they play virtually the same character, just with a different name. 

Prolly a few more, have to think...


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2008)

Horror movies. They are all lousy remakes of older, better ones. The most ridiculous remake was The Eye. Why the fuck would you remake a movie made VERY recently? I mean the original was made in 2002!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

My biggest gripe is that movies I found very unappealing are constantly getting sequels. Seriously, Cars, Kung-fu Panda and Madagascar are all set to receive sequels in the future. Meanwhile, great movies like Over The Hedge and Ratatouille remain untouched... As for live-action comedies, what about The Darjeeling Limited?


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 23, 2008)

Alright: Clear Channel first.

Clear Channel owns just about every radio station in the united states that COX doesn't. Every Radio Station in Every City is the exact same. They all play the same songs the others play. Those songs do not represent any sort of humanity, or individualism, or anything beyond their vague idea of what we're gonna accept as culture. The programming, even, does not change. Kid Kraddick in the morning goes by some other name in Corpus Christi or Houston. And no doubt elsewhere. 

All the "Soft Rock" radio stations, all the "Mix / variety" radio stations, all the "Hip Hop & Stations" and the "Jack / Bob / Tom / Bill FM" super variety radio stations are soul-less. Their petty excuse for music is replayed over and over again. Catchphrase memorization programming w/ beats in the background repeated over and over again somehow becomes hip hop. The absolute worst that the 80's and 90's has to offer becomes Easy Listening. Hardcore GOP neo conservative propaganda becomes country. Whatever garbage they pool out of the cesspool because alternative & hard rock. They're marketing our culture to us, telling us what the hell we're supposed to be and not giving any actual musicians, local or not, any possibility of airtime.

It's like Grand Theft Auto III, except real, and not funny, and more disturbing and bleak.

Thank god I discovered College radio ages ago or I would've gone insane. If it weren't for College Radio: I wouldn't have discovered any punk. Or good country or americana. Or actual Alternative. Or proper electronica. Or Indie. Or anything else I may be forgetting.




2nd: The "Black" Comedy

Martin Laurence is not funny. I don't think he ever has been. If I had to, I would compare him to a more obscene Jimmy Fallon. And what's more: I don't think he really represents what black Comedy is. I don't think a lot what black people have marketed to them is actually their culture, and especially when it comes to what hollywood passes off as "Black comedy". Look at just about any major film thats been marketed as black comedy. Near always, it's about the lowest common denominator. Bottom of the Barrel. 

And Again: It's because someone who doesn't have a damned clue is trying to sell people their Identity. Their niche in society.

It's all damning.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Movies trying to pass off the first-person-view idea. For Cloverfield? It worked well, but for 28 Weeks Later, or whatever? It kinda ruined the movie for me.



The "Blair Witch" syndrome...



TwilightV said:


> My biggest gripe is that movies I found very unappealing are constantly getting sequels. Seriously, Cars, Kung-fu Panda and Madagascar are all set to receive sequels in the future. Meanwhile, great movies like Over The Hedge and Ratatouille remain untouched... As for live-action comedies, what about The Darjeeling Limited?



*Cough*LandBeforeTimeSyndrome*Cough*.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh wow, I forgot this was Entertainment and so I can lump music in.


100x YES to bad radio stations.  The ones here are the worst.

Two pop stations which is two pop stations too many.  I haven't heard good music on them in.....oh damn look at that, ever.  I mean you get a gem every once in a while that deserves fame but other than that. NOPE.

A BILLION country stations.  Country hasn't been good in a long time.  As my sociology professor put it.  "The guys are singing about how much the messed up with booze and women and the women are singing about how much they don't need men only to turn around a cry about how much they miss them."

One hardrock station.  *vomits*  Yay Disturbed, Slipknot, Korn, and whatever crappy new bands and fads are out...haven't listened in nearly two years.  When did hard become synonymous with bad?

ONE university alternative station.  Thank god for this station, only downfall is it has hosts who have the personality of a wooden post.


Then the music INDUSTRY in general.  That is the problem.  It's an INDUSTRY for an ART form.  Whenever you have a manufactoring of art on a massive scale you lose quality.  I just feel bad for artists who want to make it big their way, only to find out that to make any living on their love they have to start sacrificing their beliefs.  It gets easier and easier as time goes on.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> The "Blair Witch" syndrome...
> 
> 
> 
> *Cough*LandBeforeTimeSyndrome*Cough*.



No. The Land Before Time sequels have all been direct-to-video...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> No. The Land Before Time sequels have all been direct-to-video...



Either way, way too many sequels. I could see them doing LBT2, but it just got ridiculous after that.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

Have any of you seen the films set for 2009-10? A lot of them sound terrible...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Have any of you seen the films set for 2009-10? A lot of them sound terrible...



I know there's going to be Beverly Hills Cop IV, Ice Age 3, Transformers 2, Resident Evil IV, yet another Bond movie (#23 to be exact, though the Bond movies flucuate between awesome and crappy), Underworld 3, Spiderman 4, Shrek 4, another Narnia movie...ugh. That's enough.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Please don't screw Underworld 3 up..... >.<


----------



## Huey (Nov 23, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> My biggest gripe is that movies I found very unappealing are constantly getting sequels. Seriously, Cars, Kung-fu Panda and Madagascar are all set to receive sequels in the future. Meanwhile, great movies like Over The Hedge and Ratatouille remain untouched... As for live-action comedies, what about The Darjeeling Limited?



Cars, Kung fu Panda, and Madagascar are all very marketable, of course. The only animated production company that seems to have any level of restraint regarding sequels to movies that are even moderately successful is Pixar. Most outstanding movies should avoid becoming franchises unless their original story is intended to be sprawled out. Although from a moneymaking standpoint, why pass on a sure thing?


----------



## brrrr (Nov 23, 2008)

So yeah the way hollywood is milking the hell out of every franchise and bleeding sequels out of them over and over and over


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

A Family Guy movie that will basically be a rip-off of the South Park movie (yes, a crappy musical...). Another Street Fighter movie (with Chun Li as the star). Do I even need to mention Captain Planet?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Have any of you seen the films set for 2009-10? A lot of them sound terrible...



Taken with Liam Neeson was supposed to be set out for this last September, but now it is set for this Jan. Same with Inkheart, but I still have gripes about the look of that movie.


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh wow, I forgot this was Entertainment and so I can lump music in.
> 
> 
> 100x YES to bad radio stations.  The ones here are the worst.



The ones everywhere are the worst. Like I said, programming isn't even remotely local, anymore. Even morning shows can be syndicates in some instances.



Takumi_L said:


> Two pop stations which is two pop stations too many.  I haven't heard good music on them in.....oh damn look at that, ever.  I mean you get a gem every once in a while that deserves fame but other than that. NOPE.



I'm under the impression that it's a case of competition between Cox & Clear Channel. Unless you have 1 "Best of the 80's, 90's, and today" station and 1 "All the latest hot tracks" station.



Takumi_L said:


> A BILLION country stations.  Country hasn't been good in a long time.  As my sociology professor put it.  "The guys are singing about how much the messed up with booze and women and the women are singing about how much they don't need men only to turn around a cry about how much they miss them."
> 
> One hardrock station.  *vomits*  Yay Disturbed, Slipknot, Korn, and whatever crappy new bands and fads are out...haven't listened in nearly two years.  When did hard become synonymous with bad?
> 
> ...



I tend to think some talent is actually being able to get out in spite of the mainstream. My Morning Jacket & The Editors and such. Least its how I feel.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> The ones everywhere are the worst. Like I said, programming isn't even remotely local, anymore. Even morning shows can be syndicates in some instances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modest Mouse is getting out there and while I know "real" (haha) fans are complaining I believe that Isaac has his music in mind with everything he does.  I mean he's making less money now with the band than he did eight years ago because he pays everyone in the band equally and adds members as he needs to be able to play his compositions live.

I forgot about our classic rock station...so yeah you can add that, but it's a hit classic rock station so you get good classics mixed in with not so good.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2008)

EVERY SINGLE FPS.
Brown is the new real.

Other than that, the fact that I'm not allowed to play Manhunt, but I can watch The Shield. RAAAGGGEEE


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> My biggest gripes are the so-called "comedies" that are put out nowadays. Movies like Scary Movie, Epic Movie, Meet The Spartans, etc. Movies that have "flavor-of-the-month" jokes that nobody will remember 10 years from now. I prefer movies like Airplane!, Clue, etc from the late 70s-90s.



Though, The Onion Movie was actually pretty funny.


----------



## CyberFox (Nov 23, 2008)

Children's Entertainment is not doing any good

Batman: The Brave and The Bold, My Friend Rabbit (for it's lol one liners), VeggieTales, 3-2-1 Penguins! and Chowder are the small minority of children's tv that's actually watchable

And it's probably due to the FCC's "TV I/E" regulation that was passed in 1997 of which it killed Road Rovers and The Weird Al Show after it went into affect

The FCC is the killjoy of Kids TV, It killed Linus The Lionhearted in 1969 and as i stated it killed The Weird Al Show and Road Rovers in '97 thanks to the TV I/E regulation

Kids TV was different when i was a kid, There was decent programs like The Raccoons *(i like the show, so feck off!)*, Kids Incorporated, The Woody Woodpecker Show (syndication package), VR Troopers, Super Human Samurai Syber-Squad, Nightmare Ned, Adventures in Wonderland, You Can't Do That On Television, Are You Afraid of The Dark?, The Care Bears (the '80s-'90s DiC/Nelvana produced cartoons)... a shit load of decent kids tv shows that are watchable with parents plus they have cartoons from past in reruns to boot like The Beatles Cartoons, The Alvin Show, Underdog, Rocky and Bullwinkle, Looney Tunes plus Harvey Toons (in the "Cartoon Kablooie" package series)

Nowadays, TV for Kids (of all ages) ain't glamorous nor fun anymore
Disney and Nick now has shows that promote the deadly sin known as Vanity
SatAM is not watchable (outside of Qubo that is)

I miss the good old days and i bet you do too!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> Children's Entertainment is not doing any good
> 
> Batman: The Brave and The Bold, My Friend Rabbit (for it's lol one liners), VeggieTales, 3-2-1 Penguins! and Chowder are the small minority of children's tv that's actually watchable
> 
> ...



Also Transformers and GI Joe. Mask (not the show based on the Jim Carrey movie, I mean the 80s cartoon), Ghostbusters, Sonic SatAM, Histeria (funny for an I/E show), Animaniacs, Freakazoid...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

Who the Hell in their right mind would hate The Raccoons?!
You listed some pretty decent shows. I blame "Concerned Parents" for the FCC regulations. ... really though, with a US PG rating you can see a guy pour urine on himself yet you can't see them bleed or say frikken? Seriously FCC... wat?

PS: LOL Furfuffle X3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2008)

TV:

The Fairly OddParents.
Was addicted, now it's stupid.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm kind of upset that my cable provider doesn't carry Nicktoons Network. I really want to see Wolverine And The X-Men...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

Wish we had cable back when "You Can't Do That On Television" was on...


----------



## Tabr (Nov 23, 2008)

Its the movie theaters themselves that draw my ire. I mean we pay an exorbitant price nowadays just to get in, then they foist all these commercials on us. Yeesh, we already paid, we don't need to be bombarded with annoying advertisements. It especially ticks me off when it delays the start of the feature. GRrrr. Hooray pay-per-view!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Its the movie theaters themselves that draw my ire. I mean we pay an exorbitant price nowadays just to get in, then they foist all these commercials on us. Yeesh, we already paid, we don't need to be bombarded with annoying advertisements. It especially ticks me off when it delays the start of the feature. GRrrr. Hooray pay-per-view!



20 preview ads, 1 or 2 movies that might actually interest you...

And don't forget the outrageous concession stand prices. $4 for a pack of M&M's that you can buy at the store for $1.50.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 23, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Alright: Clear Channel first.
> 
> 2nd: The "Black" Comedy
> 
> ...



I havent heard anything from Martin Laurence since Bad Boys II.

I personally like Kat Williams


----------



## Azure (Nov 24, 2008)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> I havent heard anything from Martin Laurence since Bad Boys II.
> 
> I personally like Kat Williams


DIS SHIT RIGHT HERE NIGGA!!

BET is the worst thing I've ever encountered in the "Entertainment Industry".  It has ruined black people and what used to be a great musical genre.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 24, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> DIS SHIT RIGHT HERE NIGGA!!
> 
> BET is the worst thing I've ever encountered in the "Entertainment Industry".  It has ruined black people and what used to be a great musical genre.









Black "Entertainment" Television


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09dCiDpdS_g
There you go the truth about BET XD


----------



## Azure (Nov 24, 2008)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Black "Entertainment" Television


You forgot their theme song.

http://www.imeem.com/people/hXPDvT/music/58MJkqG2/boondocks_booty_butt_cheeks/


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 24, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> You forgot their theme song.
> 
> http://www.imeem.com/people/hXPDvT/music/58MJkqG2/boondocks_booty_butt_cheeks/



^This. XD


----------



## Huey (Nov 24, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09dCiDpdS_g
> There you go the truth about BET XD



HA
HAHA
omg =D


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 25, 2008)

Another gripe. Some f*cking idiots seem to believe that television theme songs are dying out. Seriously, whoever flung that bullshit out of their mouth needs to die... >.>


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 25, 2008)

Problems with the Entertainment Industry...

1) Celebrities who think they can do whatever they want and feel they will recieve no consequences from their actions, yet when they are caught on camera doing something strange or bad, they go ape.

2) Movie trailers that practically tell you the entire plot of the movies. Don't get me wrong, I like trailers. There just needs to be a little mystery to the plot of the movie.

3) People smacking down movies that are not predictible. I like M. Night Shamylian. He makes some really original stuff. Granted there are some movies I didn't like (The Happening) but they're original. The problem is paople like being fed predictible movies where the hero and villan are defined, the hero gets the girl in the end, and the villan dies in some violent death in the end. Let's have some originality.


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I like M. Night Shamylian.


WAT?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Problems with the Entertainment Industry...
> 
> 1) Celebrities who think they can do whatever they want and feel they will recieve no consequences from their actions, yet when they are caught on camera doing something strange or bad, they go ape.


Britney?


----------



## brrrr (Nov 25, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I like M. Night Shamylian. He makes some really original stuff. Granted there are some movies I didn't like (The Happening) but they're original. The problem is paople like being fed predictible movies where the hero and villan are defined, the hero gets the girl in the end, and the villan dies in some violent death in the end. Let's have some originality.


Original yes, but when you have to completely kill the element of suspense in a script to become original is when you have failed.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 25, 2008)

My biggest gripe about the Entertainment Industry is that they don't put an age limit on what age kids can come into PG-13 and above movies. I don't care if there is an adult with them. Babies, and anything under 7 years old should not be in a movie theater that is PG-13 and over.

Babies and any kid under 5 doesn't need to be in the theater period. Face it, a gold fish probably has more of an attention spam of a 5 year old, so parents should be sensible and wait till what ever movie comes out on DVD so the 5 year old can watch it then.

It sickens me how while the price of movies have gone up at Theater's....the etiquette of parents and their kids have gone down.

I also think the industry needs to grow balls and tell the soccer moms, to can it when they whine about how "It's too violent", or "They were talking about Masturbation in Transformers"...or "There was cussing in a PG-13 movie!". The world shouldn't have to dumb down everything and make it kid friendly because parents want to lack common sense, and ruin things for people of all ages.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 25, 2008)

Bad music being pumped out by the Music Industry (Big labels, not small ones), especially with the goddamn trend followers. First grunge which killed the reminents of glam rock in the early 90s, next it was nu-metal (not metal, mind you) in the late 1990s, followed by metalcore in the early 2000s. Now from mid-2000 and on, there is this abomination called deathcore which seems to be the new trend among scenesters and 'br00tal' metal wannabes these days. It sucks and so do all the faggoty looking metalcore groups with their emo looks and stupid clothes that is too tight.

More on music, it applies with the same shit with little variation in the songs, especially with these 'alternative' rock bands. Fuck them with a big rubber dick for selling out and being shackled to contracts to produce shitty music!

I don't care for movies these days, it's mostly crap. Same goes with these remakes of old shit! I mean comeon, remake FRIDAY THE 13TH?? Don't butcher such gems!

TV is absymal, especially on the once-good channels like Nick and Cartoon Network...nothing but crappy half-witted shows these days.


----------

